# salinity



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

what do keep yours at?


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

1.025ppm myself. Well in that range, sometimes it is a tad higher until the auto topup kicks in.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

1.026. Always, forever and without variation......well, most of the time.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

1.025 ppm for me.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Mikeylikes said:


> 1.025 ppm for me.


dido.........


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

between 1.024 and 1.025. I'm a rebel like that


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

1.025 is where I try to be. When I sold a lot of leather frags, I dropped down to 1.022 because I got rid of so much water, but always just topped off with fresh water. No issues with anything, brought it back up slowly.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

1.024 - 1.025ppm dispite what my aquatic log says... Looks like I have to recalibrate the salinity probe.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

1.024-1.026 when I notice it's out a point I try to WC to 1.025.


----------



## Curtis22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Totally depends on your tank but to make things simple i think its:

FOWLR - 1.024
Reef - 1.025- 1.026

I keep SPS at 1.026, i have read the best number possible you can aim for is 1.0255.....yes that EXTRA .0005 is measurable and some people aim for bc apparently its that sweet spot you want to find lol


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> 1.024-1.026 when I notice it's out a point I try to WC to 1.025.


Same here, but I try to aim for 1.025-1.026ppm


----------

